# Officer attacked by chihuahuas



## Nachtwächter (Dec 9, 2005)

*








Pack of Angry Chihuahuas Attack Officer *

_ 44 minutes ago_

A pack of angry Chihuahuas attacked a police officer who was escorting a teenager home after a traffic stop, authorities said.

The officer suffered minor injuries, including bites to his ankle, Detective Bill Veteran said.

The five Chihuahuas escaped the 17-year-old boy's home and rushed the officer in the doorway Thursday, authorities said. The teenager had been detained after the traffic incident.

The officer was treated at a hospital and returned to work less than two hours later.


----------



## Irish Wampanoag (Apr 6, 2003)

Watch out for those Chihuahuas!!!!


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

Another reason to wear a good pair of boots on the road...watch out for the anklebiters!


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

The kick is up.. and its good!


----------



## Barbrady (Aug 5, 2004)

Your not kidding, there would be chihuahua debris everywhere.


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

Awww, they're so cute!!!


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

They do not! Rosie dances! 



 <--------CLICK


----------



## BartA1 (May 5, 2002)

Dunny,

Somehow I doubt your dear sweet Rosita would attack anyone. Hope you have a good new year :t:



Officer Dunngeon said:


> They do not! Rosie dances!
> 
> 
> 
> <--------CLICK


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

My little Poochy-Princess would NEVER hurt a fly! Thanks, Bart, I hope you have a great New Year, too!


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

How hard could it be to fend off those little dogs? You can boot those dogs like footballs they are so small.


----------

